# ~My Little Squirrel In Her Natural Habitat~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone see the resemblance? Perhaps Chis came from squirrels! LOL 







Hehe, as some of you know I lovingly often call Bella Belka, Belka in Russian
means squirrel. I want to share some pictures of my little Belka enjoying her
favorite thing of all...a walk. She really loves the outdoors, which makes me
happy considering how terrified she once was of every noise, surface and
new creature. Now she just runs wild, having so much fun it makes me smile.
There is nothing more wonderful to me than watching dogs run free to their
heart's desire. It's a beautiful thing. :love2:





















Brave warrior, right through the water she goes!










One paw up & focused. LOVE this famous Chihuahua pose!










Beautiful, isn't it?






These little guys were eating the red berries, it was lovely to witness.








Isn't he a stunner?!







Thanks for looking, hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bella is just so beautiful LS!! She looks like she is having a blast out in nature. I love the one paw up pose, I think that pose is just so cute. Jaxx does it all the time outside and it always makes me smile especially when he is concentrating on something that has moved outdoors.

I love your siggy by the way. So many different poses that are so adorable with all your babies.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I just love your Bella Boo!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I always love your pics


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

To see her now and know what she looked like upon arrival to your home is truly amazing...just a little lovebug...glad she doesn't live nearer to us, her and Izzy would make a wicked pair out in the bush...LOL
the pics of the cedar waxwings are beautiful !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you ladies. :daisy: I'm glad you enjoyed, I love sharing my pups' adventures with you.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww my little Belka! She gets more beautiful every day! I love her pose with her little paw lifted up. She is such a photogenic squirrel!! Kisses from me to her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would frame that pic and have it on the wall,it's beautiful.Yes Lily has been running free today in the fields as you say it's so nice to watch them be dogs


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW LS She has grown so much under your TLC. It warms my heart to see her so happy! Love the photos!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE the pics! So pretty. You're right, there aren't many things in life that are better than seeing a dog run free and have the time of their life. 

I always want to let Odie run when we go camping, but we have too much wildlife in the area and I'm too scared for her. Thankfully we have that dog park nearby. Odie and Bella would have so much fun running together! All the dogs Odie plays with are bigger than her and she hates being caught. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Cute as a button. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Her pics from when you got her to now is like night and day. She looks so strong and healthy. Growing to be such a big girl. Amazing transformation. Shows what TLC can do. Cute as can be!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Lovely pix  bella is a cute squirrel imposter 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of nature and your babies, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

What beautiful photos and a beautiful little girl!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls, I'm glad you enjoyed. She's a little love muffin this Bella.
So smart and so eager to learn, very respectful, affectionate, and loyal.
My life is so much brighter with her in it, it feels like she's always been
here, she just fits. She's a good girl, and I'm a lucky one. :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

did bella try to eat the berries?  beautiful indeed! lmao ur squirrel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> did bella try to eat the berries?  beautiful indeed! lmao ur squirrel!



LOL Paris, no thank goodness she had no interest in those berries, she was too
busy running, only stopping for a sec to pose for mama.  She's wild out there,
like an energizer bunny, keeps going and going and going...


You think me calling her Belka is funny? Benji's nickname is Blinchik...it means
pancake! lol And Rocky's is Rockoushka which means seashell. Don't ask me 
how it happened, lol, it's such random nonsense, lol, but it stuck. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> LOL Paris, no thank goodness she had no interest in those berries, she was too
> busy running, only stopping for a sec to pose for mama.  She's wild out there,
> like an energizer bunny, keeps going and going and going...
> 
> ...


pancake..........pancakeeee *sobs* this diet sucks LOL. so u got a squirell seashell pancake hahahaha :lol: KC would've been all over those berries lmao! :dontknow:


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Such a cutey! And you have great photography skills  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> pancake..........pancakeeee *sobs* this diet sucks LOL. so u got a squirell seashell pancake hahahaha :lol: KC would've been all over those berries lmao! :dontknow:



Oh baby girl don't cry, you'll be glad you reached your goal once this
miserable time is over! I still think you are nutty for dieting, you look
awesome! :foxes_13:








MinnieUK said:


> Such a cutey! And you have great photography skills
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I do???  Aww thanks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Oh baby girl don't cry, you'll be glad you reached your goal once this
> miserable time is over! I still think you are nutty for dieting, you look
> awesome! :foxes_13:
> 
> ...




aw thanks my LS! lol im not sure if i can reach it...just worked on my lower abs last night and hopin it doesnt kill me when i wake up today  i also messed up my tailbone from pilates at home since i need a better mat which im hopin to get today at the sporting goods store :lol: eh....i really do need to lose atleast 20 lbs to go back to my form  ive only lost 1/2 lb so far! and 2 lbs of water weight


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw thanks my LS! lol im not sure if i can reach it...just worked on my lower abs last night and hopin it doesnt kill me when i wake up today  i also messed up my tailbone from pilates at home since i need a better mat which im hopin to get today at the sporting goods store :lol: eh....i really do need to lose atleast 20 lbs to go back to my form  ive only lost 1/2 lb so far! and 2 lbs of water weight




20lbs??????? Woah there girlie! No way, that's too much. You are too hard on
yourself Paris. I'm like that too though, I need to lose like a 1000 pounds. 

By the way this is a GREAT mat...pricey but super worth it....

the mat | women's mats | lululemon athletica


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> 20lbs??????? Woah there girlie! No way, that's too much. You are too hard on
> yourself Paris. I'm like that too though, I need to lose like a 1000 pounds.
> 
> By the way this is a GREAT mat...pricey but super worth it....
> ...


gahahahaha!!!! yes 20 lbs! thats how much...well 23 lbs is how much i gained while bein with the bf for 6 yrs! :lol: hmmm its only 5 mm thick tho. i need somethin thicker since i have a skinny a** :lol: i been havin tailbone issues even before startin these workouts 
i was thinkin about this one. its about $40 with tax at the store by me
Merrithew Health and Fitness Pilates Express Core Mat, Black : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! You have done such an amazing job with her! I could steal her in a heartbeat!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> gahahahaha!!!! yes 20 lbs! thats how much...well 23 lbs is how much i gained while bein with the bf for 6 yrs! :lol: hmmm its only 5 mm thick tho. i need somethin thicker since i have a skinny a** :lol: i been havin tailbone issues even before startin these workouts
> i was thinkin about this one. its about $40 with tax at the store by me
> Merrithew Health and Fitness Pilates Express Core Mat, Black : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


Oy you don't want to know how much I gained in 11
years with my husband! I don't even want to know! :lol:
I used to be a stick, and I liked it...now there is a butt
and boobs, and lord knows what else! I no longer look
like the starving Russian! bahaha...perhaps that's a 
good thing?! It's crazy if I went back to Russia they'd
say I'm fat, here I'm considered normal aka "medium",
...in the US I'm "small"......so crazy how the standard
changes depending on where one lives.....crazy!
Go figure! I think at the end of the day what matters
is that YOU are happy with how you look and most
importantly that you are healthy & strong.

Yup tailbone booboos are not fun, so let me know how
you like this mat. Looks good & decent price.





Angel1210 said:


> Gorgeous pictures! You have done such an amazing job with her! I could steal her in a heartbeat!


You're so sweet Cindy, thank you. 
If you are ever in my neighborhood,
come on by for a cup of tea with Belka!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh, LS, these are beautiful pictures! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Samantha!

Your Ocean & my Bella are distant relatives, no?  Hehe with those cute red spots!


----------

